# Next time you go shopping...



## ~guest~ (Nov 4, 2007)

Every once in a while, It is funny to hear someone get chided for trespassing on rail road property to take pictures. In that same spirit, check out the video linked below.... speechless...

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=CQBFYWX2


----------



## George Harris (Nov 5, 2007)

This has popped up in a couple of other sites as well. In Thailand. You have got to have lived in countries that operate this way to understand it.


----------

